

CSS Flexbox Cross-Browser Inconsistencies - kremlin
http://flanneljesus.github.io/web%20design/2014-12-06/flexbox-cross-browser-inconsistencies/

======
lucisferre
I've noticed a lot of, relatively minor, inconsistencies since switching to
flex-box. It definitely takes a while to adjust to them and iron them all out.
At this point, now that it's working, I've mostly forgotten what the quirks
were.

But I agree with the author, there was a lot of trial and error moments to get
the layouts we wanted working across browsers, and even then there were some
unexplainable quirks that we just couldn't figure out and had to back away
from and take different approaches.

IE, as usual, seemed to have the biggest issues. I recall that one issue was
it didn't behave consistently if you left out the flex-basis value. So instead
of `flex: 1`, you would find that fully specifying `flex: 1 1 auto` would
behave more consistently in certain situations.

